# Part of my very 1st lesson.



## SXYS2k (Jan 3, 2012)

lol. Im going this sunday for some lessons and i thought about taking my gopro also, i just didnt wanna be the only one wearing a helmet on the bunny hill. lol. Keep at it man, everything is hard at first.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

That was interesting, thanks. I've always wondered what a beginner lesson was like because I never had one. My first time out, my (well intentioned) friends set me up in a regular, forward stance (I'm goofy and slightly ducked) and took me up to an icy blue run at night. It's a miracle I got out a second time. And remained friends with them for that matter :laugh:

Good luck in your progression! And if you reach a point in the lessons where you get frustrated, know it could be worse haha.


----------



## ArMiXiA (Dec 21, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> That was interesting, thanks. I've always wondered what a beginner lesson was like because I never had one. My first time out, my (well intentioned) friends set me up in a regular, forward stance (I'm goofy and slightly ducked) and took me up to an icy blue run at night. It's a miracle I got out a second time. And remained friends with them for that matter :laugh:
> 
> Good luck in your progression! And if you reach a point in the lessons where you get frustrated, know it could be worse haha.


I share a similar start to snowboarding. Friends took me to Camelback, PA and took me straight onto the blue trail. It is amazing that I went out a second time to learn on greens and blues.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ArMiXiA said:


> I share a similar start to snowboarding. Friends took me to Camelback, PA and took me straight onto the blue trail. It is amazing that I went out a second time to learn on greens and blues.


Ha! Mine took me to Shawnee. So you know what that Pocono ice is like at night. It's possible we had the same friends haha.

Yeah, I _hated_ it that first day. Second time out, dialed my own sh*t on instinct, and everything clicked. Then it was love. haha.


----------



## Hacsta (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a great time, sucks that my gopro filled up just after i got off the lift the fisrt time . totally stoked for the next time out . def getting a bigger card for the gopro. by the end of the day i was getting garlands down pretty good . stayed tuned next video should be sweet.


----------

